# C59 questions



## 12104205mok (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi I am considering purchasing a 2013 c59 is there a huge difference paying the extra to go the 2014 model? With the 2013 model I was wondering whether there would be any wheel clearance issues using a set of zipp101 wheels with 25 tires? Finally, is the bottom bracket English or Italian threaded I thought being a colnago it would be Italian but I have read on some sites it is English and just wanted clarification.

Cheers


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

12104205mok said:


> Hi I am considering purchasing a 2013 c59 is there a huge difference paying the extra to go the 2014 model? With the 2013 model I was wondering whether there would be any wheel clearance issues using a set of zipp101 wheels with 25 tires? Finally, is the bottom bracket English or Italian threaded I thought being a colnago it would be Italian but I have read on some sites it is English and just wanted clarification.
> 
> Cheers


c-59 is english thread. for 2014 there were some minor changes. 2014 has dual compatibility for electronic an mechanical sets. not sure about wheels.


----------

